# New kids ears are swollen!



## heinola honey (Feb 20, 2003)

Ok I have been out to the barn several times checking on things but staying my distance because I wanted Annabelle to get use to her kids. Well this last time I went out I noticed her little guys 1 ear was swollen and I checked the baby doe and both of hers are. I called my neighbor who is the Vet in town assistant and he said to hold really warm washcloths on them. Will this help or is it to late! You know being they were born yesterday morning and it was below freezing (-4) and who knows how long they were on the ground before I found them. Thanks for all the help again!
Ruth


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

At this point it is too late. The ears will swell then perhaps split, get very wet and squishy then dry up fall off. Try to keep them in clean bedding.


----------



## Milking Mom (Oct 2, 2004)

Sorry about your little kids ears. Sounds like they were frozen. Sherrie sounds like you've seen this before. I feel for you guys kidding up north. I sure would like to see some snow, but I think I would get real tired of dealing with the low temps. Now in the summer time down here....I envy you.

Sherrie C I just noticed your signature line. We have a 3 year old boy a 24 year old girl and a 26 year old girl in the Army. She just left Iraq after a little over a year there and is now back in Germany. I hope your daughter stays safe.


----------



## heinola honey (Feb 20, 2003)

I am sooooo bummed out!!!!!! The "what ifs" and "only if I had done or not done this" this is making me cry. I will try to post pictures of them now before their ears fall off they are soooo cute it just a shame. This is a very hard lesson learned. And I will do my best not to let it happen again even though some thing are unpreventable.


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

HH I know how you feel I was so upset, when a doe of mine lost both ears, and one eye to frost bite, but everyone has learning steps to stumble over. You'll do better next time. 

Milking mom, I've got 5 boys the oldest, 21 is in the army, the youngest child (who has got me up a 4am throwing up for some reason) is my little girl, she's too young for the army. I hope your daughter stays safe, how often do you hear from her?


----------



## LuckyGRanch (Jun 30, 2002)

Hi Ruth - 

Don't despair! How bad are they? Swollen how far up. We've seen it happen where they don't lose their eyes. How "thick" would you say the swelling is? 

I don't remember from when we talked about her...did you even know she was bred? Goliath's babies....right! I want pictures. ;-) 

Another "Goatee" lesson learned...don't kick yourself anymore than you already have! Those long droopy ears are the hardest to keep from being frostbitten too. 

On that note, I'm off to the barn to check for lambs. I held my bucks off this Fall. Last year I was kidding this time of year and it was awful. Our electric bill from JUST BROODER LIGHTS was up around $100! 

Beth


----------



## Milking Mom (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks to email I hear from her pretty often. Several times a week to several times a month. Depends on what she is doing. Thanks and I hope your son stays safe as well. Hugs to you. I know we both had rather them be home safe and sound.  

How are your little ones ears this morning HH?


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Don't be too hard on yourself. Animals adapt so well to our mistakes and never give them a second thought. It'll just make these babies even more special to you and they'll get spoiled even more. Hmmm, do you think if I cut off one of my ears, someone would buy me those new cowboy boots for my birthday? :haha:


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

That happened to two of mine last year. Unfortunatly it was my fault. I found them outside on a very cold day. Without thunking I started to dry them off and rub them to warm them. The next day they both had swollen ears. They did go down and get somewhat hard but they did not fall off.
steff


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

They might not be so badly frostbitten they'll lose the ears. I had my own ear frostbitten this winter. (I learned to wear a hat) It also swelled up in a hideous way, but in the end it only peeled like a deep sunburn. 
BTW, I see from the "what is your town famous for"" thread we are not too far apart.


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

at this point in time, I would take the babies in the house, milk the doe, and have house babies. I would be sure that they got their bose shot, and a tetnus shot. I would also start peng I think , just incase of infection. I would watch the babies really close. might want the vet to look at them on monday. I am so sorry this happened. they are just so fragile when they are first born.


----------



## heinola honey (Feb 20, 2003)

Well the swelling seems to being going down in their ears. I hope they won't fall off. 
Yes Beth, Goliath is the sire and still a goat who likes to get under foot except he is more likely to knock you down, cuz he likes to be so close.
Hi AnnaS.
You do live close by. Isn't your towns H.S. football team been state champs a few times? And to people traveling thru on Hwy 10 its known as a speed trap :haha: 
Thanks Steff for the encouraging words I kinda think they weren't more than a half hour old or so when I found them. Their eyes seem to be okay..

And for all you newbie goat owners out there Like myself even though I had one doe kid last year and I thought I new what to look for, It doesn't always go the way it should.
Thanks you all for all your input and knowledge and letting me share.


----------

